# Auto Finesse VS New Civic Type R



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This car has been booked in for a while for full correction, on its arrival late at night and a little grubby it did not look to bad, but as you will see it was in need of some TLC:buffer: enjoy the wright up.........

Before :




























Wheels :

Pre sprayed with Auto Smart, Smart wheels ad agitated with the EZ detail brush for inners and Swissvax for the fronts, arches where pre sprayed with G101 5:1 and scrubbed with a arch brush, door shuts treated with hazysafe and jet washed:





































Wash :

The car had been treated with Dimondbrite and we wanted to strip this off first so foamed with G101 mixed with SSF X2, then washed `TBM with CG citrus wash and LW mit, panel gaps and around badges etc where cleaned with a Swissvax detail brush and citrus TFR, rinsed and dried indoors :














































Now on to the paint work and a walk around and close inspection showed the paint in its true form, pretty swirled and lacking gloss :





































Before anything else we need the paint clean and contaminant free so it was clayed with Swissvax paint rubber (the blue one my fave clay) and Megs Last touch as lube:



















A few chips stood out on the bonnet and i was asked by the owner if i could touch them up, (this was not done all at once we got on with the interior and started paint correction whilst the paint dried etc but i grouped the pics up, as it works better:









































































Correction:

First thing first paint readings are taken and surprising for a JAp car it has a good thickness over all of around 110-130 but we could not get split layer readings  all the same we can gage what is taken off in the proses, then on to correction, Menz IP on a megs polishing pad was the chosen weapon, followed up with menz 106 fa on a LC finessing pad, the paint was not as soft as i thought it would have been but was still on the soft and fussy side, please note the pics below are after ip and not followed over YET 



















Left side done right not:






















































































































This is finished with 106










So after that was all done nearly 2 days solid polishing for 2 people :doublesho the sealant was applied Zaino Z2 with ZFX 3 coats



















2 of the wheels had been sent off for refurb as they had slight curb damage :










All tidy and new looking 









These came back and put back on so we could now finish off ie windows in/out tyres with CG new look gel, wheels sealed with poor boy wheel sealant, engine bay detailed and a few other last touches and a wipe down, we have created this, now looking IMO how a 6 (ish) month old car should :




































































































And as soon as that was finished, we started on this, :doublesho Wright up will follow when its finished 










As always thanks for looking, all your comments and questions are welcome and appreciated

James B


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome stuff! looks great with the Meg flag behind it.


----------



## Danny_W (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful!

Great work there:thumb:

Really like the New shape Type-R's


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Good work Jimbo. Great working conditions too.

:thumb:


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks fantastic.......... My C4 Picasso could do with some of your treatment to see if you can get it any shinnier! "i'm sure thats not spelt right"

Great job James.

Any news on another meet?

regards Stuart


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

looks awesome james, wheels come up a treat too! 

might pop down 2mora if your about


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

Fantastic job James as always :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Work there, superb correction.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ST dan said:


> looks awesome james, wheels come up a treat too!
> 
> might pop down 2mora if your about


yes mate i will be there tomorrow too, :thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

great write up and super job mate! unit is coming along nicely too!

Kind Regards

matt


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

james b said:


> yes mate i will be there tomorrow too, :thumb:


cool :thumb:

bit off topic: didnt get the speakers fitted today as they need to have some pods fitted to house them as the oem stuff is all one big bit of plastic


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> great write up and super job mate! unit is coming along nicely too!
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> matt


Thanks mate, yes some one told me where to get some snazzy banners  :thumb:


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

great finish, nice job 

Still not sure on the new civic, some days i wish i had got one when i went for my FST but the waiting time was LLLLoooooonnnng! 

Other days i do think thank god i didn't, those exhausts are chavtastic!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cracking work James as usual!! not liking the last pic though.. you'll earn your money on that one!!! units looking a treat by the way! PS ru close to any airports?!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work jame`s, paint looks deep enough to drown in :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking job, love the new shape :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Danny_W said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Great work there:thumb:
> 
> Really like the New shape Type-R's


i agree :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Why does Europe get the good Civic and we get the 'crappy' one? Great write up and the car looks wonderful!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys 



Ronnie said:


> Cracking work James as usual!! not liking the last pic though.. you'll earn your money on that one!!! units looking a treat by the way! PS ru close to any airports?!


10 mins from Stansted :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

excellent work 

the carpets and matts on them are a bit gash, lol

spelling mistake a couple of times on wright, its spelt write btw  just incase you put these on your site


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice work James, I saw this in person mid detail and the work looked stunning :-D


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely work there.

How did you find wet sanding the honda paint? I have a few chips & scratches on my type s that need attention, but always a bit cautious due to the 'soft' paint. I've measured it with my PTG and seems healthy at 120-130um, but can't get split level reading with mine


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice job matey.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Lovely work there.
> 
> How did you find wet sanding the honda paint? I have a few chips & scratches on my type s that need attention, but always a bit cautious due to the 'soft' paint. I've measured it with my PTG and seems healthy at 120-130um, but can't get split level reading with mine


ts not that soft IMO its mid-soft and in all honesty i find sanding softer paint tyoes better than hard the trick is to soak the paper well and to keep spraying water down as you do it and dip the paper often, happy to help if your near by drop in some time :thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

james after you've wet sanded what pads and polish do ya use? to get it all tip top again


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dan i used the megs polishing pad and the menz IP mate  same as the rest paper was only 3000g


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice turn around JB - shocking state for a 6 month old car though!


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

u wanna see what he's got down there today!!!!!!! thats worst car i've seen id say


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job. Superb write up. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

great work there  nice car - pitty there slow


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome.

Love those cars as well.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic correction work and a stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Jackoh (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent work !!


----------



## babybluemaxer (Feb 5, 2008)

lovely job mate.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice, finish looks great :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job :thumb:










One question: With the PT200, on what percentage of cars do you manage to obtain a split layer reading?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends what sort of cars im working on, i have it for the fact it can read on plasitc and composite bodied cars, the layer spliting is nice when it can get it


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

james b said:


> depends what sort of cars im working on, i have it for the fact it can read on plasitc and composite bodied cars, the layer spliting is nice when it can get it


 Can you put a percentage on it, successfully getting a split reading on all the cars you try on?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No cos i dont actually know/remember i do this all day every day i would have to remember every car and whether or not it worked on them and i just dont remember sorry, it works on 100% of cars for the purpose i brought it for


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

james b said:


> No cos i dont actually know/remember i do this all day every day i would have to remember every car and whether or not it worked on them and i just dont remember sorry, it works on 100% of cars for the purpose i brought it for


 Fair enough :thumb: I guess you pros with all your experience of different paint depths, can calculate clearcoat depth quite accurately from a single depth reading. A layered reading is perhaps more useful to those with less experience, giving them more confidence.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

looks great :thumb: nice correction. Did a mates ctr on a 06 plate last week and was surprised how hard the paint was. real difference to my 02 ctr which if you look at it the wrong way it will turn all swirly:devil:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Fair enough :thumb: I guess you pros with all your experience of different paint depths, can calculate clearcoat depth quite accurately from a single depth reading. A layered reading is perhaps more useful to those with less experience, giving them more confidence.


Not really, as you never know what has been done to a car before you get it, a multi reading is nice if and when you get it as then you know where you are, but its not always possible  im always learning and trying to take the guess work out of it


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great work! love how clean it looks in the end


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

more great work there james.


----------

